
BBC Genome Project (BBC TV and Radio Listings from 1923 On) - timthorn
http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/
======
timthorn
On literally my first page, I find this gem:
[http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/696801456e6e4dfc95e059a2ab68699a](http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/696801456e6e4dfc95e059a2ab68699a)

Electronic Office

BBC One London, 24 February 1985 9.35

3: Wiring up the Organisation A microcomputer on its own can perform many
useful tasks in the office but as soon as an organisation starts linking
computers together into a network, its whole style of working may change
dramatically, with a consequent challenge to management. In the third of six
programmes Ian McNaught-Davis continues his examination of the office
technology of today and tomorrow.

~~~
timthorn
Archive.org has the series available: [https://archive.org/details/electronic-
office](https://archive.org/details/electronic-office)

